# Announcing: Stock Viewer for TiVo (beta)



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4007248#post4007248


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Released. Have fun.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4027999&&#post4027999


----------



## manielse (Mar 6, 2003)

Just a thought: seeing as you are showing the amount made/lost per stock on the summary screen, why not give a total made/lost at the bottom to see the portfolio's bottom line of the day....

I do like what you've done so far. A couple symbol's charts are not working for me though. Whenever that occurs, you can see some HTML in one of the fields you are parsing.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

manielse said:


> Just a thought: seeing as you are showing the amount made/lost per stock on the summary screen, why not give a total made/lost at the bottom to see the portfolio's bottom line of the day....
> 
> I do like what you've done so far. A couple symbol's charts are not working for me though. Whenever that occurs, you can see some HTML in one of the fields you are parsing.


Yup, total's on the list for 1.2.

If you find bad symbols, feel free to post or mail me ([email protected]) the offending ones & I'll make the adjustments. Most ticker data comes from the Invesbot web service, but if they're not found there, the browser has to be be more...creative about displaying the information. Typically, though, fixing it for one symbol will fix it for a whole class of them, so any detail you can provide is appreciated.


----------



## manielse (Mar 6, 2003)

How's 1.2 coming along? I noticed the front page's statuses are a bit messed up after Yahoo modified the finance site.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Agh! Yeah, that's no good. I stuck a 1.2 release out there that fixes the problem and a couple other minor issues (but no new features yet). Windows users, you can upgrade right over top of your existing install, no need to uninstall first. (UNIX users, delete the 1.10 jars in the lib directory if you install over top.)

Windows: http://bitrazor.com/stock/install/stock-viewer-1.20-install.exe

UX: http://bitrazor.com/stock/install/stock-viewer-1.20.tar.gz


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Wait, I thought there was no stock talk allowed! 


 Nice sounding app ... I'll give it a shot!


----------

